# 3 gallon vs. 5 gallon pots...



## northernlightssmokn (Feb 21, 2007)

I was wondering about an article I read in a hightimes magazine a few years ago. My theory is this: 5 plants in 5 gallon pots vegged for 5 weeks and flowerd for 7 weeks should yield the same as 10 plants in 3 gallon pots vegged for 1/2 as long and flowerd the same, saving you 2 to 3 weeks of veg and possibly a week or two in flower.. Yes they are smaller, but there are more plants to compinsate, in theory anyway...lol....I know it is strain dependant...but if the exact same conditions are met, including breed than it should be the same for all strains?? Any thoughts?? 
 :bongin:


----------



## SFC (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you want big buds?  The large the container in a soil grow the better (at least within reason)    How about upgrade to 7gallon trashbins from Wally world?  You can fit more of them into a grow area than you can buckets,and they offer alot of vertical grow space for the roots. Just paint them black first.  As you can see here I did not, I however did end up wrapping them in black plastic.  These are my smaller ones that are closer to 4 gallons, I do have the 7gallons though, and they did produce more.  Difference is I can only fit 9 versus 12.


----------



## theCre8or (Oct 17, 2007)

paint them black?  I have whit 2.5 gallon buckets.  Will they allow too much light to the roots?  I should pain them black?  Maybe wrap them with black contruction paper?

Thanks


----------

